# considering doner sperm



## pixiefillie (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi there Lady's, 

For some time now me and my hubby have not been getting on, we have already had IVf and have a beautiful little girl who is 13 months old. we have 6 frozen eggs left. at the mo i live in France with my husband as he is french, so if we did split up i would go back to england with our little girl which will be difficult to do but its where my family are, i hope i can go back with my baby hope im not stuck here!  I would truly love to have an other baby but the only way i can see is with a sperm Donner, could someone tell me how much all this would cost including the IVf and how long it would take to find.
Have to go baby woken up
speak soon T


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Pixie, 

Sorry to hear that you are having marital problems, I do hope that you and your hubbie are able to work things out. Perhaps some counselling might help?

It's difficult to give you an exact answer about how long it takes/how much IVF costs as it varies so much from clinic to clinic. Some clinics (most notably LWC and Bridge in London but there are others) have no waiting list for donor sperm at all at the moment. Others have much longer waiting times. It is possible, with your clinic's assistance, to import sperm from US or European donor banks - again, this can take some time but tends to offer you more choice (and often more information about your donor).

As for costs, again this varies hugely. I've paid somewhere in the region of £5500 for each of my two IVF cycles at LWC in London including all the drugs. Outside London costs tend to be a little lower, although not always. European clinics (eg Czech Republic) can work out cheaper - approx £2500-3000 for IVF including drugs. 

Hope this helps, and hope you don't end up needing it and are able to go back for your frozen ones with your hubbie,
Good luck,
Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

woud your husband let you use the embryos with his consent, if not what will happen to them would you give them up for others to use?, and then your children would be full siblings.
Lx


----------

